# Rare DOME fruit jar



## Humabdos (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm thinking of selling this DOME jar to pay for a bottle I've been looking years for. 
 It's RB 798 but mine is the unlisted HG size. The QT lists at $500+. It has the erased Perfection with DOME superimposed. Also has a Perfection closure. It's in very good condition no damage.
 Anyone have a guess what it might bring on E-Bay or Glass House?
 Thanks, Glen


----------



## Humabdos (Jun 24, 2007)

Here's a photo


----------



## Humabdos (Jun 24, 2007)

Here's a new display I just got set up.[/align]


----------



## cookie (Jun 24, 2007)

Glen- looks like a great jar-I think it would do super anywhere-send an e-mail to Greg Spurgeon-Hoosier Jar on ebay-and see what he thinks-his e-mail is there on his site.Good Luck.


----------



## Humabdos (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info cookie. I hate to part with it but would gladly trade it for the jar I want. 
 Here's a pic of the closure.
 Glen


----------



## cookie (Jun 24, 2007)

what jar are you looking for?


----------



## woody (Jun 24, 2007)

High end jars seem to do well on eBay.

 Good luck with your auction and I hope you get the jar you're looking for.


----------



## Fruit Jars (Jun 24, 2007)

Glen,

 Let me know when you list your jar on EBay.  

 Thanks,
 Jerry


----------



## Humabdos (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info and intrest in the DOME Jar everyone. 
 I'll know in a few days about the bottle I'm looking at.  I'll post pics if I win and let anyone intrested in the jar know when it hits Ebay. I hope I can make an even trade or better!   
 Glen


----------



## Humabdos (Jun 26, 2007)

Hrer's the jar I wanted and didn't get. I was the next high bidder. If anyone want to trade the M Seller for the DOME let me know. 
 Glen
  [/align]http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=008&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=180132202632&rd=1&rd=1[/align]


----------



## georgeoj (Jun 30, 2007)

That M SELLER is a nice jar. I was also a bidder for it. The dome is a hard to find jar and it should do well on eBay. I would not expect another, undamaged, Seller to come along anytime soon but good luck with your search. 
 George


----------



## Humabdos (Jun 30, 2007)

*RE: Rare DOME fruit jar Killer back yard find today!*

Hi George

 Been looking for a good M Seller for years. Someday I'll find one....  Maybe even for $5 like I paid for the DOME at a junky garage sale[]

 Well after missing out on two bottles  I pull a few weeds today!  Bottle diggers are a weeds best friend! [][]
 Glen


----------

